# Can you guess what these British phrases mean?



## Josiah (Jan 20, 2015)

Take the test. I only got 11 out of 15 and a lot of those were just guesses.

http://en.what-character-are-you.com/d/en/1041/index/5579.html


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 20, 2015)

LOL well I won't take the test...it would seem a tad unfair.. 

Edit...well I did take it anyway...and of course I got top marks ..obviously, but I have to say I'm surprised that you'd not heard of any of these Josiah lol...they are very easy ones


----------



## Lon (Jan 20, 2015)

13 out of 15 for me


----------



## Raven (Jan 20, 2015)

That was fun.  I got 12 out of 15.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 20, 2015)

Well done Lon and raven


----------



## Cookie (Jan 20, 2015)

14 out of 15 for me - lots of those sayings are used here too.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jan 20, 2015)

I got 13 of 15.  My Grandparents were British on Dads side.


----------



## Falcon (Jan 20, 2015)

Got 12 correct.   Several of the expressions are also 'American'.


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 20, 2015)

I always knew we were slightly odd; according to the rest of the world.....that just proves it!
when one reads some of those....and I know where some of them come from!


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jan 20, 2015)

13 out of 15 here. And yes,some were the same,or similar,as some here.


----------



## AprilT (Jan 20, 2015)

13 correct.


----------



## oakapple (Jan 20, 2015)

I will take the test I think, and report back!


----------



## oakapple (Jan 20, 2015)

Got them all, too easy even for US and OZ members.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 20, 2015)

I took it and got 14 out of 15. Not bad for this Frenchman.


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 20, 2015)

Yep. Full marks here too. 
Easy peasy.

Must look for an Australian set.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 20, 2015)

I got all 15 correct. But then I've been living in the UK for nearly 15 years.


----------



## jujube (Jan 20, 2015)

14 out of 15.  I read a lot of books that take place in England, Ireland and Wales. One picks up the phrases.


----------



## John C (Jan 20, 2015)

I got 14 right and I'm not British, but I've always admired the Brits.  Actually, it was just blind luck.  (It's a fun test; hope you've got some more.)


----------



## AprilT (Jan 20, 2015)

Though some were familiar it was a matter of using your noggin,  mostly.  I do wonder which two I got wrong.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 20, 2015)

13 correct here.


----------



## Greeneyes (Jan 15, 2016)

Josiah said:


> Take the test. I only got 11 out of 15 and a lot of those were just guesses.
> 
> http://en.what-character-are-you.com/d/en/1041/index/5579.html



I got 11 out of 15 and wish I was British.  lol


----------



## Ina (Jan 15, 2016)

I got 15 of 15.  It must be all the reading I did of British style novels as a youngster. :hitit:


----------



## Karen99 (Jan 15, 2016)

I got 14 out of 15 and yes I have British friends...but some of these I've heard all my life.


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 15, 2016)

I got 15 out of 15 -- I watch a lot of British TV and movies on Acorn TV, read a lot, and also many of them were expressions I've heard all my life.


----------



## fureverywhere (Jan 15, 2016)

!3 out of 15, but a regular on UK sites...I love "knackered" totally wiped out...perfect eh wot?


----------



## Arachne (Feb 18, 2016)

Woot  15 outta 15 not bad for an expat.. But then again I do have a cockney father lol..


----------



## 911 (Feb 18, 2016)

11/15. I am a good guesser. If they had a test for Pennsylvania Dutch sayings, I may score 100.


----------



## tortiecat (Feb 22, 2016)

13out of 15 - must be my English background.


----------



## Bettyann (Mar 1, 2016)

This was just plain FUN! I got 13 out of 15...
Thanks, Josiah!


----------



## geenee (Mar 20, 2016)

15 out of 15. That's what comes of watching Coronation Street!


----------



## Manatee (Apr 11, 2016)

14 out of 15 Most of them I never heard used by Brits.  I worked for a British company for 24 years, but in the US. 

Some of the other quizzes were good.  One said I will live to 109.  I guessed all the buildings right.


----------



## Bonzo (Apr 24, 2016)

15 out of 15 for me
having said that 
I am British  lol


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 5, 2016)

[h=3]You got:[/h][h=1]12 out of 15! You could be British![/h][h=5]With 12 out of 15, you definitely know your way around British idioms. Either you managed to get very, very lucky with your answers or you must have spent some time in Britain. You would definitely be able to blend in with the natives. Anyone fancy a cup of tea?. There's no way that your friends will be able to match your score. Why not share this quiz and find out?[/h]


----------



## Goldfynche (Aug 6, 2016)

*15*​ Not surprising I suppose. I think I must have used all of them at some time or other.


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 10, 2016)

I don't know how I did it but I got 15 out of 15 right !:rofl1:


----------



## oakapple (Aug 12, 2016)

All correct ( cheating,as I am British anyway)
I haven't seen a post by Josiah for a long time.


----------



## Furryanimal (Dec 20, 2016)

I got all 15. Now , where am I from?


----------



## Lynk (Dec 21, 2016)

I got 13 out of 15.


----------



## RadishRose (May 22, 2017)

1. cost too much
2. give away a secret


----------



## dollie (May 24, 2017)

i got 12 out of 15


----------



## helenbacque (May 24, 2017)

14 of 15 here.  Some are old southern phrases I grew up with


----------

